
The Quantum Pascal's Triangle (2002) - hapnin
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/qg-fall2007/pascal.html
======
yantrams
Really glad to have stumbled upon this. The author's homepage at
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/) appears to be
a treasure trove of interesting mathematical tidbits.

~~~
Jtsummers
I came across his stuffs a year or two back while trying to understand some
other math topics (various google searches all led me there). He's currently
running an open seminar on category theory here:
[https://forum.azimuthproject.org](https://forum.azimuthproject.org)

~~~
yantrams
Thanks for the share. I've been meaning to study category theory for a while
now. This course and the suggested literature looks really helpful.

~~~
Jtsummers
Please join the forum. We're nearly done with chapter 1, but chapter 2 won't
start until next month and the discussions will still be available for you to
participate in.

[https://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/The+Catsters](https://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/The+Catsters)

Is also worth a watch. Though I found that I've had to restart it a couple
times over the years. Category theory, like many more abstract topics, is
really hard to get a handle on. I've restarted those YouTube videos and have
found them _much_ easier this time around since enough of the basic category
theory concepts are now in my head (though not fully understood with regard to
purpose, implication, or application).

We've got Dr. Baez, Dr. Spivak, and several others who are much more familiar
with the field and its applications participating in the forum now.

The lectures present the same material as the text book but in a slightly
different order and with additional examples (what you'd expect from a lecture
series). Technically, reading the lectures is sufficient for understanding the
chapter at least at a high level. Reading both is fantastic because they
complement each other (Dr. Baez assumes some of their theorems and
propositions, but introduces others).

~~~
yantrams
Just signed up. The community looks wonderful and I'm really looking forward
to participate and learn. Thanks again for the share.

Cheers

